# show jacket colors



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Show season is not to far away and I need to get some new show jackets for in hand classes. Not a problem so far, the problem is I am showing new horses this year and do not want 10 different show jackets so I need everyones opinion. What show jacket colors go with the following colors of horses, yet are professional looking and slimming? The horses being shown this year include a silver Buckskin with parti blue eyes, gray, silver bay, blue roan pinto, smokey black pinto, and possibly a silver dapple. Any suggestions?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was looking thru a catalog the other day and saw a beautiful Hobby Horse show outfit, it was a chocolate color and had sand colored trim, it was so pretty and very tasteful, not tacky looking like some can be. But then I like earth tones a lot. Otherwise, maybe a smokey blue-gray color would look nice with the color of horses you will be showing?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

grey/blue colour tweed looks good with greys, roans and darks (and probably with blue eyes!)


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas! I have never had problems deciding on show jackets before but then I have never shown this many different colored horses at one time.
Last year we showed in a plum colored jacket with black shirt/pants. It looked really good with the smokey black pinto, gray, and black appy. Then I have to change up some horses on the show string, and now I am wearing a bald spot on my head trying to decide on a jacket ;-)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You can never go wrong with black or navy blue. I got a new vest last year. Mine is a navy blue with some dark stripes on it. It's very settle but they are both colors that will always work with any color of horse.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I think blue, purple, and teal go with any color horse


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, the darker colors go with any horse. I really like the purple and teal on every horse..


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the idea of teal. I have found that I really don't like a lot of the clothes worn in halter at AMHR shows and I always struggle with what to wear myself. The clothes i wear in in-hand classes with my big horse just don't look good with a mni. You have me thinking though, now I want a new jacket, I will have to hit my mom up to make me a new one.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I like the idea of teal. I have found that I really don't like a lot of the clothes worn in halter at AMHR shows and I always struggle with what to wear myself. The clothes i wear in in-hand classes with my big horse just don't look good with a mni. You have me thinking though, now I want a new jacket, I will have to hit my mom up to make me a new one.


What is the "style" when showing AMHR? Ive seen pictures with people wearing hats, no hats, like prom style dresses for driving... Im just wondering because I might show one of my BOs minis in a few pinto shows for her this summer and will probably need something new as well. I will show him in halter and driving for sure... maybe showmanship and in hand jumping (depends on how well the training goes). The little guy is a sorrel pinto. 

So does the quarter horse outfit not work with minis????


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark purple would look good.


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Angel- It depends on the show. Nationals type show you dress more fancy plenty of bling. After coming from showing big horses for a long time, I catch myself looking at the fancy show jackets from Hobby Horse etc and thinking about them, but for a regional or local show they are to fancy. I show in a nice suit type jacket with pockets for treats etc for baiting. Generally I try to find a jacket that is a little longer because I am short and fat. LOL From your avatar you can get away with a shorter jacket, (your so lucky). As for driving, it depends on the style of horses and the time of day as to how much you dress up for it. I am breaking over to the pinto this year, but have friends who show pinto with their minis and they are telling me it is the same. What breed of Mini do you have?

Jackets, settled on buying a plum, burgandy, dark green, or would love teal but after the horses rub off their makeup it would be teal with black oily splashes. I think any of these colors will work with all the horses even my new little silver buckskin (the one that I was worried the most about cordinating with).


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I am still wondering how you got those great liberty pictures on grass. Weren't the horse trying to eat all of the time?


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of my guys are pretty hot, so when you stall them for 2 days, haul them to a show, ask them to be nice and do what they are trained to do in halter. So when it is time for Liberty they hear their song and they are ready to GO! I do try to train them to songs.
Unfortunatly the horses don't always cooperate. Chase (the horse in my avatar) will NOT get dirty for anything! We were sceduled for Liberty in a sand arena (those seem to be the hardest, no rolling allowed) and they wet it down to much. His music came on (Phantom of the Opera) turned him loose he ran to the only dry spot, put his head down, and stood there shaking. I was so embarassed and he was so scared I was going to make him get DIRTY!
Skiddles decided that she wanted to roll, so I was kept running back and forth alot. I am so to fat, and old for that kind of running in August!
Most of the time it comes out pretty nice, but other times the horses like to remind us that if we are not humble they will make us be very humble and Liberty is a great place for them to do it. LOL


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info... he is a pinto mini around 33 inches tall i would say (I havent measured him)... he is registered in the pinto and one of the mini registeries. My BO bought him, the cart, and harness for like $400 becuase he was "mean"... lol what a joke (he is really friendly and is the first to the gate).

Dandy is three (well now 4 with the new year) I took him to one show last summer, it was his first show and was pretty good about it. Since it was just an open show I could only show him in halter and driving. He would stand fine in halter till the judge would come near us and then he would start moving all over the place, so something to work at. 

I want to go to a show here in the spring and see what all of the classes are about. I would like to do the in hand jumping.

Here is a couple pics from last summer of the little guy:


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Shows are addictive! Your little fur kid is cute! Let me guess, he was mean because the owners did not discipline him, and treated him like a pet not a horse? I get calls all the time about their mean minis, and at shows I have often been told "you show minis, or mini shetlands, they are mean" NO! they are sweet little guys that you need to treat like a HORSE! I am glad that your BO got him both of you look very happy. 
One thing that I have notice in showing with the minis with the big horses, the biguns are either afraid of the minis, or want to adopt them. LOL


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to drive a mini.........That looks like an absolute blast!!! 

ok... 8yo whining rant over... :lol:

Cute Cute Cute mini's guys. Good luck at the shows. OH...My vote is for a burgandy jacket. Perhaps with Navy slacks and top, I think that would be sharp and go well with your skin tone.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

MINIATURE SHETLANDS said:


> Shows are addictive! Your little fur kid is cute! Let me guess, he was mean because the owners did not discipline him, and treated him like a pet not a horse? I get calls all the time about their mean minis, and at shows I have often been told "you show minis, or mini shetlands, they are mean" NO! they are sweet little guys that you need to treat like a HORSE! I am glad that your BO got him both of you look very happy.
> One thing that I have notice in showing with the minis with the big horses, the biguns are either afraid of the minis, or want to adopt them. LOL


ya i think he was treated because he did try to nip a few times at my pockets (we corrected that...lol) But he is one where you can grab him around the neck and pull him where ever you want. I have seen too many overly spoiled minis because they have been treated like the family dog not a horse...

I love little Dandy, but she doesnt want to sell at this point. But she doesnt care if I play with him, and she pays all of the bills (vet, feet, food)...lol. 

I have a QH that I drive and she isnt the greatest around the minis. She doesnt freak out but will arch her neck and really look at them (gets the wide eye thing going). At the barn she has no problem when we drive a mini around her but at the shows she does it...lol. Last year at champ show we were in a cut with 4 minis, 2 ponies, and one big horse... hey atleast we got the rail. 

I also want to steal your little buckskin...lol


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

You can only steal him if you can go from 0 to 60 in about 3 seconds, he is still alittle wild yet. We are working on that!
You have the best of both worlds, getting to play with your mini, but not having the expense!LOL
That's funny that your biggun doesn't have issues with the minis at the farm, but only at the shows. Does she get the look of what is it and will it eat me? That look is my favorite!

Dumas' Watch out if you get to drive a mini, its addictive. What am I saying everything with the minis is addictive! Burgandy is one of the colors I have narrowed down. I am also thinking about forest green, and a medium blue. I need to pick up three or four as last year I pretty much ruined all my jackets. Horse makeup if forgotten about and left in a hot truck for a week will not come out of your clothes!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Burgundy would be pretty!!!
Whinney says she likes to be driven while you are wearing purple!!!!
LOL
Still gonna get you to do the prom dress thing with Whinney.
As far as that whole liberty in grass thing goes, I reme ber trying to chase those horses around the ring with you! You can't lie to me!
Remember poor Brea and her head over heels in the grass liberty class also?

Angel, jumping minis is fun!!!
Especially when they can jump over the moon at your house, and can not jump a twig at the show. It is like they have never seen a jump before. Learn that one from personal experience with my stallion. Little butt. When they are willing it is a blast.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

mini shetland- lol those ******s can run thats for sure!!!! The BO had 7 minis but just sold 2 the other day... but over the summer she would like to put them on pasture for a few hours and we would have to catch them to bring them in... there is always one that decides that they arent going in. And as far as the face make-up goes: thats why i dont have any jackets with light colors. April LOVES to touch me after a bunch has just gone on her. Atleast with the little guy he would use the clear stuff instead of black.

minihorse- what is like the top height you woud jump at a show? The BOs dad is working on making adjustable jumps for her so that will be fun when they are completed. We worked a little with the trail class but Dandy didnt have much of an attention span for it, but sure can run and jump. He is the little guy with the mares in the mini group and loves to pick on the girls!!!

Im just really excited for spring and no more snow!!!! (I know I have a few months though)


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Minihorse, just thinking about my breabuddy falling like that still gives me cold chills. You have to admit though Skiddles doesn't take much running, and Little Man once you get him going isn't to bad. But Chase will set up and try to get cookies out of anyone. LOL Face it you love Liberty as much as I do! I did say the horses don't always cooperate.. Should have been at Darke County Fair mini show, no problems with running there, catching yes!
Keep dreaming about me in the promdress and Whinny. Maybe a western pleasure outfit, but no promdress. I think Mom still has the blackmail pictures of me driving Ziggy in a "prom" dress. 

Angel- Minihorse will have to answer the height questions on jumping I don't have my rule book handy. Are you jumping in AMHR or AMHA?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be in AMHA and doesnt pinto have jumping? I am going to go to shows this spring to see what is all involved. Im used to the "big" horses...lol

Thanks guys for being so helpful!!!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am clueless as far as AMHA rules go but here is the excert from AMHR jumping heights

Jumps: There will be a minimum of four fences
and a maximum of six fences. The fences can
range in height from twelve to twenty-four inches
(in the jump-off this will change to a minimum of
twelve to a maximum of thirty inches). Jumps
should be of attractive design but constructed of a
material so as not to cause danger to the horse. All
jumps must be at least five feet in width, no wider
than six feet, with a minimum of twenty feet
between jumps, with the exceptions of an in and
out. All jumps must have a ground pole. Jump
standards may not be higher than 40”. No wings or
additions are allowed outside the jump standards.
All jumps in hunter and jumper courses must be​
numbered on the course in order of sequence.

This is the link to the AMHR rulebook on all classes and registry rules
http://www.shetlandminiature.com/downloads/RULE_BOOK_2008.pdf
Page 267 has the jumping classes started on it.

I found the AMHA rulebook, here is their jumper rules for height
Jumps for Hunters and Jumpers will be made of 1-1 1/2”
schedule 40 PVC piping or other suitable lightweight
material with jump cups, not to include pegs, nails, bolts,
etc. All jumps must be a minimum of five (5) feet wide,
with a minimum of eighteen (18 feet between jumps,
with the exception of an in and out. In and outs should
be set approximately twelve (12) feet apart. Jumps thirty-
two (32”) or more in height must have a second rail
added. All post and rail jumps must have a ground pole.
Uprights to be a maximum of forty eight (48 inches in
height. No jumps, including jump-offs to exceed 44”. Any
decorations or jump wings must not protrude more than​

twenty four (24) inches from the uprights. 
(Amended 11-
23-02, effective 01-03) (Amended 02-06, effective 01-07)
​​​


----------

